# Resetting netopia 3347 dsl router ?



## awds (Jan 11, 2007)

i got this modem from covad. and i was playing around with the web interface. and i set the subnet mask to
255.255.255.250, and now i cant access the web interface again. it says ip must be contiguous.

ex.
x.x.139.74
255.255.255.250
x.x.139.73 (gateway) this is the ip of the modem but i cant use this ip because of the subnet mask.


i tried resetting the modem, but i don't think it worked. i'm not sure, but the wifi on it still works and it turns on when i open the modem and still has the same info i setup for it.

this is my modem
http://www.netopia.com/support/hardware/3347wt.html

i tried inputting the info manually. using
192.168.1.2
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.254


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Press the reset button ( it’s recessed ) on the router with a pen to return the router to it's factory defaults

Reset tcp/ip settings:

Start>network connections>rite click on your connection>select properties. Check the box next to and highlight internet protocol (TCP/IP)>properties>general tab> check obtian IP address and DNS server automatically>advanced button>IP settings – dhcp enabled, dns tab –clear the addresses & append dns suffixes boxes, check buttons for the lines: append primary…, append parentsuffixes….and register this connections…>wins tab> addresses box should be empty, check “enable lmhosts” and netbios default buttons


----------



## awds (Jan 11, 2007)

is this what you mean, i tried the obtain ip address automatically, but it wont work. It says limited connectivity.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

reboot modem and router - unplug power from both, wait one minute - plug in modem, wait one minute - plug in router. configure router with logins required and ssid, then check connectivity. you may have to reboot as indicated above


----------

